# S14 kouki front end conversion



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

yo, my friend just got an s13, and wants to do an s14 front end conversion
basically were tryin to find out where to get everything and the main concern are the conversion fenders, suppsoedly there will be some costum work.
But any info you guys have on it is good, thanks


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

go to www.importfan.com and you can buy the basics for the S14, by the fenders and the front fender(S14) just pick which ones you like, then for the S14 lights go to ebay.com, you can find them cheap there sometimes


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

ckykm said:


> go to www.importfan.com and you can buy the basics for the S14, by the fenders and the front fender(S14) just pick which ones you like, then for the S14 lights go to ebay.com, you can find them cheap there sometimes


you need a kit. the S14 front end isnt just a bolt-on, unless you buy a kit.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

do you know a place for a full kit


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

not a clue. i dont look into conversions ever.


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

your largest problem is not the fenders but the front bumper. S14 are some where around 4 inches wider so the bumper needs to be shortened. I want to do the same but there is so much custom work that is involved. If you do it i would love to pictures and a how to


----------



## sultan (Mar 11, 2003)

can't help with the conversion but i've got pics:


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

damn.... looks so pretty, yea i figured there would be alota costum work, its not for me though, it for my friend, i think he said he was willin to put alot work


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

i heard that because the bumper is wider , u would need to get the wide fenders created for this conversion. and that the only custom work would be the light brackets. 
i was wondering if the s14 hood would fit with the stock 240sx hood hinges.
please correct me if i am wrong and give me any additional information if you have any. 
btw i have a 89 240sx coupe


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

anyone know where to get those conversion fenders?


----------



## Slo_240 (Jan 1, 2004)

Go take classes and learn how to weld, then take classes and learnto do body work. When I get bored of my lazy eyes i'll do a how-to on S14 or S15 conversions using a welder and a bucket of bondo. =)

-Alex


----------



## haterOFhonda (Apr 12, 2004)

ronaldo look at the second to the last one, the purple one, you say your friend has a couple, well if you want s14a front end on it, that's what it'll look like. however, he did show you most of the pics i was gonna show you, but not the good ones that i have, :thumbup: hold on, ima goto this one site that i posted awhile back.


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

alright cool, im got a 14 though, it was for slideurride, but i think he decided to just stick with the 13, cause it was gona be too much custom


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

go to www.JSPEC.com Look under the body mods section. it'll tell you what all you need to get started.

I'm doing the conversion too. Your gonna need alot of stuff. I think you can use a pair of (R)S13 widebody fenders. Not sure though.


----------



## slideurride (Apr 11, 2004)

for anyone who cares

i recently went to a body shop who did this conversion and a bit of custom work is required. Aside from light brackets , the other bit of required custom work are the fenders. This shop actually got 2 pairs of fenders ( one s13 and one s14) and cut each pair in half and welded them together. 

Jspec says u need s15 hood hinges but this shop said that the s14 hood fit the s13 hinges without a problem.

One more thing: Jspec has this s13 to s14 front end conversion starting at around 2500. (which is a bit much cuz im gettin a quality s15 conversion for 1700)


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

those guys are always high priced. Their ego's are bigger than their prices.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

give them a break. they run a business. i know for sure that if i had a business i'd overprice everything as well. sorry but thats how you make a living.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

Nismo14-180 said:


> those guys are always high priced. Their ego's are bigger than their prices.


silence noob. tell me where else i can get authentic JDM parts and be 100% satisfied w/ quality and have excellent customer service??


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

so I was looking around in this section and extremedimensions sells a complete comversion kit with fenders, lights, bumper and OEM carbon fiber hood. The kit sells for about $2,000 plus shipping but I heard that the quality is excellent. Hope it helps.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

91sentra said:


> so I was looking around in this section and extremedimensions sells a complete comversion kit with fenders, lights, bumper and OEM carbon fiber hood. The kit sells for about $2,000 plus shipping but I heard that the quality is excellent. Hope it helps.


you might have heard from them that their quality is excellent, but it's really not. i've never heard of anyone buying from them and having good fitment.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> silence noob. tell me where else i can get authentic JDM parts and be 100% satisfied w/ quality and have excellent customer service??


exellent customer service my ass. Those fuckers tried to charge me 900 bucks for my yashio factory exhaust. and then put me down for wanting that exhaust.

btw i got the same exhaust for $450 less somewhere else


----------

